# Urgent help needed, brembo vs Nissan



## bird (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all. I have a 300zx tt with a gtr33 brake setup I got from here ages ago.
I'm replacing the disks and pads.
Now when replacing looking to order the pads I've been asked if the calipers have Nissan embosed on them or brembo. As the pads may not fit the brembo ones. I thought all of the standard skyline brakes were the brembo ones if that makes sense. I need the pads urgently by Tuesday but don't want to et the wrong ones etc. Can anyone clear up whether there is any difference or they are the same etc?

Thanks all
Lee


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Brembos if they are from a gtr33


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Do your brakes have a raised Nissan logo on them or are they smooth with brembo logo's on them? A pic or link to a pic would help to decide very quickly. 

Bob


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

If they have Nissan written on them they are more then likely from a gtst. Brembo was for the gtr (at least for the 33).


----------



## bird (Mar 14, 2008)

So they are all the same for the gtr 33 yeah?


----------



## bird (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll get some pictures up in around 10 - 15 mins


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

As a general rule of thumb - Nissan for r32 and R33 GTS-T, but Brembo for R33 GTR and R32 GTR Vspec, I recall and for r34 GTR


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You won't be able to you don't have enough post to put up pics bud.
If they are black and have brembo on the side of them and look genuine, not just painted up and stickered they are more than likely r33 Gtr brembo's. All stock r33 gtr's have the same calipers. So if what you have is indeed this then you should have a answer to you question.

Bob


----------



## bird (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank's guys. I bought them from here and they look like the r33. Definately doesn't have Nissan on them. 
So are the pads the same for the gtst and the gtr or are they different sizes etc


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

bird said:


> Thank's guys. I bought them from here and they look like the r33. Definately doesn't have Nissan on them.
> So are the pads the same for the gtst and the gtr or are they different sizes etc


Nope, GTS-t have Nissan Calipers. GTR have Brembo Calipers.
If you have the GTR Brembo calipers, you will need the Brembo Pads.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Its worth noting that the Nissan R33 GTSt Calipers share the same pads as things like the 1994 Z32, Some mid 90`s Scoobies and some Evo`s and possibly the Ibiza Cupra... from similar years. So if you do have nissan calipers and your struggling to get the pads its worth having a look at what else might fit 

Im sure my last ones where Z32 pads and worked out quite a bit cheaper and I got them over the counter too.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

The Nissan branded calipers are actually make by Sumitomo. As noted above then are very common as OEM branded calipers. They tend to come designed with different disc thicknesses and diameters.

AFAIK the R32 GTR calipers are the 'best' (of the Sumitomos) - they use the biggest, thickest discs and are aluminium.

Here's a picture of an R32 GTR caliper:









This is a Z32 caliper (very similar look but note the cooling fins):









All you need to do is look at the calipers is they have Nissan written on them and look like the above then you need Sumitomo type pads (ie stock Z32 type). As you'll see in the pics the word Nissan is cast into/onto the caliper. Even if the caliper is repainted you can still read the word Nissan:









If they look like the below then you have Brembos:









The Brembos might not say Brembo as the wording is just a sticker.


----------



## bird (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for all of the help guys I really appreciate it.
It's good seeing the differences between the different calipers.
As said earlier in the thread though it's definately the GTR33 brakes I have.

I went for some bda 4000 wiperslot 6x6 disks and got some hawk pads

thanks again


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

bird said:


> As said earlier in the thread though it's definately the GTR33 brakes I have.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bird (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah brembos from the R33. Don't know what i'd have done if u lot didn't help me.... Well I do, i'd have failed my mot haha,


----------

